# Emotiva X-Ref 12 DSP



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Emotiva X-Ref 12 DSP*








*Read the full review here*


*Manufacturer Specs:*


*Spoiler* 




Drivers: (1) 12" long throw woofer with die-cast frame, Butyl rubber surround, 3" vented motor structure, and proprietary para-aramid blended fiber cone.
Power Output: 600 watts RMS, 1000 watts peak
Typical In‐Room Frequency Response: 20Hz‐200Hz
Typical In‐Room Output: 115‐118 dB SPL
Nominal input sensitivity:
balanced: 1V
unbalanced: 500 mv.
Phase adjustment: 0 to 315 degrees (in 45 degree steps)
Low pass crossover: 40-150 Hz (in 1 Hz steps)
Parametric equalizers: EQ1, EQ2 (independent)
Center frequency: 25 Hz - 150 Hz (in 1 Hz steps)
Gain: -12 dB to +6 dB (in 1 dB steps)
Q: 0.5 to 5.0 (in 0.1 steps)
Input voltage: 120 VAC 50/60 Hz or 230 VAC 50/60 Hz auto detecting
Size:
unboxed: 15.625" high x 14.625" wide x 15.5" deep
Weight: 44 lbs (55.2 lbs boxed)




*Manufacturers Published Measurements*



















*HTS Results*

*Setup Images*



























*Frequency Response* 









*Max Output Before Compression* 










*Spectral Decay*










*Group Delay*










*Waterfall*










*Spectrogram*










*Harmonic Distortion*










*Click the Spoiler button for the REW notes from each individual frequency*


*Spoiler* 




*32 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 103.1 dB
Distortion at 32.1 Hz, -7.6 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 21.4705 %
THD+N 23.6622 %
2nd harmonic 20.5943%
3rd harmonic 5.8895%
4th harmonic 1.1142%
5th harmonic 0.5725%
6th harmonic 0.4705%
7th harmonic 0.3839%
8th harmonic 0.3531%
9th harmonic 0.3314%

*40 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 103.1 dB
Distortion at 39.9 Hz, -7.4 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 7.4870 %
THD+N 12.8832 %
2nd harmonic 7.1288%
3rd harmonic 2.0028%
4th harmonic 0.6878%
5th harmonic 0.5020%
6th harmonic 0.4301%
7th harmonic 0.3581%
8th harmonic 0.3199%
9th harmonic 0.2898%

*50 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 103.4 dB
Distortion at 49.9 Hz, -7.1 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 1.9981 %
THD+N 8.5893 %
2nd harmonic 1.6657%
3rd harmonic 0.8804%
4th harmonic 0.3944%
5th harmonic 0.3210%
6th harmonic 0.2610%
7th harmonic 0.2243%
8th harmonic 0.1904%
9th harmonic 0.1720%

*63 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 105.0 dB
Distortion at 63.1 Hz, -5.5 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 1.9812 %
THD+N 11.8305 %
2nd harmonic 1.8837%
3rd harmonic 0.5043%
4th harmonic 0.2414%
5th harmonic 0.1852%
6th harmonic 0.0987%
7th harmonic 0.0951%
8th harmonic 0.0800%
9th harmonic 0.0711%

*70 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 102.5 dB
Distortion at 70.0 Hz, -8.0 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 2.8614 %
THD+N 4.7199 %
2nd harmonic 2.7544%
3rd harmonic 0.7145%
4th harmonic 0.2393%
5th harmonic 0.1476%
6th harmonic 0.0996%
7th harmonic 0.0320%
8th harmonic 0.0153%
9th harmonic 0.0073%

*80 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 101.7 dB
Distortion at 80.1 Hz, -8.8 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 2.9176 %
THD+N 5.5945 %
2nd harmonic 2.8272%
3rd harmonic 0.6631%
4th harmonic 0.2228%
5th harmonic 0.1219%
6th harmonic 0.1018%
7th harmonic 0.0538%
8th harmonic 0.0308%
9th harmonic 0.0273%


----------

